# Can someone track where I visit?



## speihei (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry if this is a stupid question

Is it possible for someone to track websites I visit? I know that if someone was hacking into my router (obviously illegal), that might be possible; that's not what I'm asking. I'm asking if it is possible for someone (a private individual, not Google, Yahoo, etc.) to obtain information about my web activity if they know my ip address. For example, could someone know that I went to espn.com, clicked on an article about Manchester United, then clicked a player's name in the article, then went to Wiki to look at the person's biography?

Here's why I ask. There is a person I know who claims to be able to track others' Internet activity. Is it even remotely possible that this person is doing this through legal (or non-illegal) means?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's a good guide to get you started from National Public Radio: How To Protect Yourself From Hacking : NPR


----------



## speihei (Nov 23, 2011)

With respect, that's not my question

My question is whether this person who claims to be able to track sites visited by others is being truthful or if he's talking smack.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

A person having your IP address means nothing. Thousands of user have the same IP address.

Can somebody track what your are doing? Sure businesses and schools do it all the the time. There are programs, many of them malware that can also 
track what you are doing.


BG


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you have a properly configured firewall, your system has the latest updates, and you practice safe computing, it would be very difficult for an Internet user to track your activities. However, if your system is infected with malware, which is common for those who use torrent sites, then this becomes more than possible. If your computer is on a school or corporate network then your activities probably are being tracked internally, at least to some extent.

Knowing your IP address, even the public one, is very low risk.


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, It is possible because nothing impossible on internet hacking. Make sure that you have active firewall, not install unauthentic ad-dons and software's on your PC, always install updates and also install antivirus and scane your PC frequently. Thanks


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

johnsrock said:


> Yes, It is possible because nothing impossible on internet hacking. Make sure that you have active firewall, not install unauthentic ad-dons and software's on your PC, always install updates and also install antivirus and scane your PC frequently. Thanks


Your claim is untrue, but your advice is solid.


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------

